
Android Reaches 900k Daily Activations - ramon3228
http://www.reastech.org/android-reaches-900k-daily-activations/
======
ge0rg
This is not even the full article, just an aggregated snippet.

The article can be found here:
[http://www.informationweek.com/news/mobility/smart_phones/24...](http://www.informationweek.com/news/mobility/smart_phones/240001809)

------
untog
What version of Android, I wonder?

Having a large existing set of users with old versions of Android is one
thing, but the fact that a ton of new users are still getting 2.x devices...
baffling.

